# 50 Euro Futterboot



## Maddint (16. September 2012)

ein futterboot ist eine tolle sache ... aber 300 euro ausgeben |kopfkrat ??

Daher das Projekt "50 Euro Futterboot" :m

JA das boot ist nicht perfekt und het keine Hydraulik ... aber für unseren fluss reicht es aus 

Kosten:

RC-Boot 21 Euro
Akku (größer) 12 Euro
Schrauben 8 Euro
Styrodur Schanier und Kistchen 9 Euro

Hier der Link zu den Bildern da der Bilderupload im Forum  etwas umständlich ist 

http://www.pic-upload.de/gal-218376/megij/1.html

Kleine Infos:

Das blei wird mit dem futter in die große Kiste gelegt, der Haken in die kleine.

An der großen Kiste ist eine Bleiplatte kippseitig angebracht, um das Kippen zu erleichtern.

Gekippt wird durch einen leichten zug am seil.

In der kleinen Kiste ist eine Metallplatte mit einer Rundung vorne,  dass sich der Haken nicht festhängen kann ....

Originalakku 400 mAh neuer akku 1600 mAh

Greetz Martin and Friends


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Meinste nicht, dass der Akku für den Antrieb etwas knapp bemessen ist;

Den 1600er hat mein Sohn in seinem RC-Verbrenner Auto nur für den Funk und die Servos verbaut.
Fürs kleine spaßboot hat's einen 9000er Akku.#c


----------



## Maddint (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Keine Ahnung ... der 400er sollte 12 minuten halten 

d.h. 4x12 = 48 min

Aber wie schon gesagt ... BESSER GEHT IMMER  aber halt auch teurer !!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Ich weiss- ich bin nämlich immer der Dumme, der das Geld für die Akkus hinlegen soll. So 'n halbwegs vernünftiger 9000er ist kaum unter 35,- € zu bekommen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Coole Idee :m. Aber wie wird das Teil denn gelenkt ? Sehe da kein Ruder |kopfkrat.(Oder bin ich blind).

Und nen 9000er Akku für 35 € ist noch nicht mal halbwegs was vernünftiges .
Aber hier gehts ja auch um eifach und günstig #6.


----------



## Hecht69 (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

so ein Müll


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



Hecht69 schrieb:


> so ein Müll



So ein Satz ist immer leicht hingehauen- und kann einem schnell quergehen!
Möchtest Du das Posting nun durch fundiertes Fachwissen untermauern, oder ganz einfach bloss Leute anmachen?


----------



## Bassey (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



Hecht69 schrieb:


> so ein Müll



Sehr konstruktiver Beitrag!

Mal im Ernst:

Nen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnt das Ding nicht, aber mit der Grundidee und vielleicht 50 Euro mehr kann man schon etwas viel brauchbareres bauen! Außerdem kann man damit auch mal schnell ne Flasche Bier zum Kollegen rüberschippern, wenn der keine mehr hat :q


----------



## Maddint (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Das boot hat kein ruder aber dafür 2 schrauben ... die je nach richtung getrennt angesteuert werden.



Hecht69 schrieb:


> so ein Müll



Erst mal besser machen


----------



## Oeschi (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Wieso Müll, ist doch ne einfach und "günstige" Möglichkeit ein Futterboot zu improvisieren.
Nätürlich sind die teuren dinger um einiges besser, aber für kleine Flüsse und Seen ne brauchbare alternative!!
Find ich geil, auch für Jungangler umsetzbar!!


----------



## Oeschi (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Mal versuchen, ob sich da nicht auch ne U-Posenmotage ausbringen lässt???


----------



## BlankyB (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



Hecht69 schrieb:


> so ein Müll



Echt total daneben, aber man sieht ja an deinen Verwarnungen was du für einer bist #c

Ich finde das total genial, warum soll man  viel Geld ausgeben wenn es auch so seinen zweck erfüllt, außerdem macht die bastelei ja auch spaß wenns funktioniert. :m


----------



## maxzzw (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Bomben Idee  muss man eigentlich glatt nachbauen... bin aber nicht so der karpfen angler


----------



## DerJörg (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Tja nicht nur Boilis gehen mit Futterboot raus auch Köfi Montagen.


----------



## Lucutus (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Super Idee ! Danke fürs Teilen !!!


----------



## N00blikE05 (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Super Idee wollte mein altes Rennboot mit 3 Motoren:q umbauen, aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Lust dazu ^^. Mal guckn Mittwoch solls wieder auf Karpfen gehen vll hab ich bis dahin was hingebastelt. Super Idee!! Finde nur dass das Boot ein wenig der Dampf fehlt. 

PS: Vermutlich ist da jemand neidisch...nur der Erfinderische fängt den Fisch!


----------



## hesi01 (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

also ich finde es eine tolle sache, nur für was wird das gitter unter dem boot angebracht????
das bremst doch und benötigt dadurch viel energie


----------



## N00blikE05 (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Hast wohl recht, aber Kraut inner Schraube ist doof!


----------



## Maddint (16. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Genau deswegen ... Unser fluss ist doch etwas verkrautet !!!


----------



## jannickb (17. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

was fü ne reichweite hat n das ding?


----------



## Chiforce (17. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

recht "Interessant" was man so bauen kann :-S

Mal abgesehen von der ungünstigen Propelleranordnung bei der "Rumpfbreite wird das Teil nur eine grobe Richtung kennen, geradeaus, und leicht schräg geradeaus :-D (und Rückwärts genauso)
Die Elektromotoren dadrin sind bestimmt 400er oder noch kleiner, wird bei Strömung alles machen, nur nicht das was der "Fahrer" möchte, die Reichweite von solch Spielzeug (das ist es ja in der Ausgangsform) wird nicht dolle sein, wenn man Pech hat, 30m

Ausgelöst wird mit einer Schnur? Sitz der Angler dann am Ufer, das Boot soll eine Schnur wegschleppen an der man dann zupft?

Bei allem Respekt für die Idee, aber bezüglich der Umsetzung würd ich den verwendeten Komponenten nichtmal ein halbes Kilo Futter anvertrauen, der Verlust wäre bedauerlich. 

:-D


----------



## Maddint (17. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

ALSO da es scheinbar Missverständnisse gab oder geben könnte ... oder für die die scheinbar den Anfang nicht gelesen haben ?!?!?!

Das Boot wird NICHT kommerziell vertrieben und muss daher nur UNSEREN Anforderungen gerecht werden 

Der Fluss ist klein und hat wenig strömung daher reicht die Reichweite (vom hersteller mit 40m angegeben) aus. 

Ich finde es auch interessant, dass mein Vorredner besser wie ich weiss wie das boot fährt 

Und zum thema Tragkraft ... der Behälter kann von seiner größe her schon nicht mehr als 1/2 kg transportieren ... aber mal eine kleine Lektion in sachen auftrieb:

Styrodur besteht zu einem hohenanteil aus Luft ...und etwas Kunststoff ...Luft hat bekanntlich einen enormen Auftrieb ... weniger wie z.B. Helium aber immernoch genug ....

Dieses:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-16072597/image.jpg.html

Stück styrodur hat nicht mal 1/4 der größe des Bootes und ist 1/2 so dick 

Und es trägt eine Packung Milch (für jene welche noch nie im Haushalt tätig waren ca. 1kg)

würde man es jetzt unrealistisch hochrechnen 1kg x 4 x 2 kämen wir auf 8 kg ... rein theoretisch weil es in der Praxis evtl überfordert sein könnte 

Und zum Thema schnur ... wieso soll es diese nicht schleppen können ??? 

Ich hoffe ich konnte alle unklarheiten aus dem weg räumen 

Martin


----------



## Willi90 (17. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Ich find es sieht supper aus... für den Preis und die anwendung reicht das alle mal XD


----------



## Maddint (17. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Hier ein video vom ersten Testlauf .. obwohl es weder fahren noch lenken kann |kopfkrat !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLqerX5ZB9w&feature=plcp


----------



## wobbler68 (17. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Hallo

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Karpfenangler . Hecht und Zander haben es mir mehr angetan.:k|supergri

Aber hier bei uns sind sehr viele Büsche,Weiden und überhängende Bäume ,die nicht angeworfen werden können.Nicht wegen der Entfernung ,sondern wegen dem schlechten schlechten Wurfwinkel.
Darunter kann man die Räuber sprichwörtlich riechen.


Das Video hat mich überzeugt.#r|schild-g|jump:



Ich glaube da muss ich mal was basteln,die Vorlage habe ich ja jetzt schon.|supergri
Habe schon manchmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Boot zu kaufen aber der hohe Preis eines Futter Bootes schreckte mich ab.Und ""Spielzeug Boote "" ???Da war kein vertrauen dazu da.


Mfg

Alex


----------



## Oeschi (17. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

:m:m:m


----------



## Funky73 (17. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

geile Sache,aber was ist wenn du mit einem extra servo die Lade zum Kippen bringst,dann sparst die die Schnur


----------



## Maddint (17. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Ja das stimmt ...aber zum einen ist die Angelschnur ...bzw. das Vorfach mit blei, eh drauf wenn ich meine montage ausbringe 

und 

zweitens braucht man für die extra servo auch eine andere Fernsteuerung ....


----------



## Chiforce (18. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



maddint schrieb:


> das boot wird nicht kommerziell vertrieben und muss daher nur unseren anforderungen gerecht werden
> 
> scheinbar sehr geringe anforderungen...
> 
> ...



12345


----------



## Maddint (18. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

das boot wird nicht kommerziell vertrieben und muss daher nur unseren anforderungen gerecht werden 

scheinbar sehr geringe anforderungen...

:m

der fluss ist klein und hat wenig strömung daher reicht die reichweite (vom hersteller mit 40m angegeben) aus. 

für 40m benötigst du ein futterboot?

Ja ..um gezielt anzufüttern ... ersetzt mir z.b. PVA Beutel und ermöglicht (wie auch schon erwähnt) schlecht "einwerfbare" stellen

ich finde es auch interessant, dass mein vorredner besser wie ich weiss wie das boot fährt :d

aus erfahrung wird das nicht sehr wendig sein.

Bitte Video einige Posts vorher ansehen

und zum thema Schnur ... Wieso soll es diese nicht schleppen können ??? 

strömungswiderstand, abrollwiderstand usw... Ich hatte da so an 700m gedacht, aber bei 40m ..... Naja vernachlässigbar.

:m


----------



## lsski (18. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

zu wenig POWER ? 

:m Einfach ein anderes Boot rein
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/517770/Ripmax-Magic-Cat-Micro-Speed-Boot-RtR-220-mm-x-70-mm-x-40-mm/1216052&ref=list

es kann auch ein wenig mehr sein
:mhttp://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/1216053/Verbrenner-Schiffsmodelle

oder das hier 
http://www.amazon.de/Pathfinder-Wasserflugzeug-Amphibienfahrzeug-Fernsteuerung-Ersatzzubeh%C3%B6r/dp/B004TCPOXS/ref=sr_1_98?s=toys&ie=UTF8&qid=1347964911&sr=1-98


----------



## Chiforce (18. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



Maddint schrieb:


> Bitte Video einige Posts vorher ansehen



Hab ich.

Unter "wendig" verstehe ich auf der Stelle drehen, was bei engen Stellen sehr wichtig sein kann und das wird man mit dem Antriebskonzept leider nicht realisieren können.


----------



## alex82 (18. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Geht doch für den ersten Versuch :m
@Chiforce: Du bringst deine Montagen 700 Meter weit raus ?


----------



## noob4ever (19. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Hab ich.
> 
> Unter "wendig" verstehe ich auf der Stelle drehen, was bei engen Stellen sehr wichtig sein kann und das wird man mit dem Antriebskonzept leider nicht realisieren können.



finde es völlig übertrieben was du von so einem böötchen erwartest, es ist eine kleine spaßsache und kein high tech gerät womit du eine montage auf 300 meter über gprs ausbringst...

ich finde die idee ganz witzig, so ein kleines ding in ein großes gepackt, wie kommt man auf sowas? (funfrage) alleine schon wie geil das aussieht, so ein kleines böötchen da eingeklebt xD


das video zeigt das unbeladene boot, relativ schnell und wendig, beladen wirds ganz anders sein
ich denke man kann sowas spaßhalber mal nachbauen, kostet vllt mal 5 euro wenn man bereits irgend ein kleines boot hat, einfach bauen und irgendwann wieder zerlegen


----------



## Chiforce (19. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



alex82 schrieb:


> Geht doch für den ersten Versuch :m
> @Chiforce: Du bringst deine Montagen 700 Meter weit raus ?



Könnte ich machen :-D soviel Schnur hab ich auf meinen Big Baitrunner'n LC (0,20 geflecht)...

Rein technisch gesehen schafft das auch jede "gute" Modell-Funke, aber ich würde nie 700m auslegen, so einen See muss man erstmal haben, der Kreisrund und 1,4 km Durchmesser hat und die Karpfen stehen in einer Vertiefung in der Mitte :-D


----------



## archie01 (19. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Hallo
Ich habe es aufgegeben , als ich das Boot mit bloßen Augen nicht mehr sehen konnte :g  , es war aber noch einwandfrei steuerbar.....
Bei gänzlich "platter See" mag das etwas anders sein. So werden auf jeden Fall natürliche Grenzen gesetzt.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Raubfischer01 (19. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Moin,
dieses Boot ist eine schicke Idee  Muss ich zugeben ich war fasziniert von dem Boot. 
Die erste Sache die mir dann leider in den Kopf schoss war:
Was machen wenn man durchs Kraut muss?
Die kleinen Propeller da sind bei uns schneller festgesetzt als du das Knöpfchen umlegen kannst für den Rückwärtsgang 

Ist trotzdem eine schöne Idee 
Gruß


----------



## Chiforce (19. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



noob4ever schrieb:


> finde es völlig übertrieben was du von so einem böötchen erwartest, es ist eine kleine spaßsache und kein high tech gerät womit du eine montage auf 300 meter über gprs ausbringst...



Per GPRS schicke ich natürlich ausschließlich Kommandos an den Steuermann im RC-Boot, natürlich mit meinem DynaTAC 8000X .......


----------



## welsstipper (26. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

auf "MEINEM" futterboot da bin "ICH" kapitän !!!

mein geliebtes schlauchboot


----------



## Lucutus (27. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



welsstipper schrieb:


> auf "MEINEM" futterboot da bin "ICH" kapitän !!!
> 
> mein geliebtes schlauchboot




#6:vik:#6


----------



## Skrxnch (27. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Echt geil, wird über Winter nachgebaut.
Sone Styrodurplatte hab ich eh rumliegen zum Posenbauen.:m#h


----------



## zeitgeist91 (27. September 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

mir scheint meine kritischen vorredner bereuen ihre 300+ Euro Anschaffungen. großartige Idee tolle Umsetzung! wird nachgebaut


----------



## Mantra (18. November 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Hallo zusammen,

vor einer Woche habe ich zusammen mit einem Bekannten ähnliche Ideen gehabt. Grund dazu war die begrenzte Wurfweite unserer Köderfischmontage. Er hat noch ein Modellboot seines Sohnes im Keller und wir überlegten, wie wir den Umbau gestalten könnten.Grundlegende Iddee war mit Auslegern zu arbeiten und dann die Montage rauszuschleppen.

Da ich leider über kein Boot verfüge habe ich mir mittlerweile ein eigenes Futterbootprojekt gestartet. 

Ausgangspunkt waren folgende Youtubevideos: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uLETnfY_Pg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlZ6J7BdC_U
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyLg9KiWnYk

...sowie dieser Thread:
http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/forums/Bait-Boat-t263860.html

Grundlage des Futterbootes ist dieses RC Spielzeug aus China:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Remote-Control-Transformative-Amphibious-Chariot-RC-Boat-Tank-Hovercraft-Toy-/181006339122?pt=US_Character_Radio_Control_Diecast_Toys&hash=item2a24d18c32

Ich denke die Videos sind selbsterklärend. Man baut die Reifen ab und klaut sich die Tupperware aus der Küche.:m Die Konsequenzen des Raubzuges in der Küche hat jeder selbst zu tragen....

Somit ist das Problem mit dem Abkippen des Futters/der Montage gelöst.Wendig ist das Teil allemal. Die Reichweite soll ca. 60 Meter betragen -> Sollte reichen für Köfimontagen, zumindest an meinen Gewässern. 

Vorteile des Bootes:
- günstig in der Anschaffung (ca. 50 €)
- einfacher Umbau zum Futterboot
- für kleinere Seen und Flüssemit geringer Strömung geeignet
- wendig
- Propeller gut gegen Kraut geschützt
- für Köfimontage und Futter/Boilies geeignet
- man erreicht Stellen die mit einem Wurf nie zu erreichen sind
- man hat im Winter ein Angelprojekt :q

Nachteile des Bootes:
- für Flüsse und starke Strömung reicht der Motor nicht aus
- für grosse Seen/Flüsse ist die Reichweite zu gering
- für den Professionellen Karpfencrack zu unzuverlässig, es ist   und bleibt ein Spielzeug  
- nicht aufwertbar durch GPS,Echolot und Kamera

Alles im Allen überwiegen für mich persönlich die Vorteile, das das Spielzeug meinen persönlichen Ansprüchen voll und ganz genügt. 

Ich habe mir das Teil bestellt und warte zur Zeit auf den Postboten, der bracuht ein Paar Tage von China nach Deutschland. Mal schauen wie sich das Teil in der Praxis schägt.


----------



## nick h. (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

ich habe so etwas ähnliches gebaut nur aus einem größeren boot.Da es schwierig is eine abkippvorrichtung umzusätzen ohne eine menge geld auszugeben, muss ich gestehen das die idee mit dem "manuellen" abkippen immer noch am besten ist!!! preis leistung ist somit gut denke ich


----------



## mapasuma (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*



Mantra schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vor einer Woche habe ich zusammen mit einem Bekannten ähnliche Ideen gehabt. Grund dazu war die begrenzte Wurfweite unserer Köderfischmontage. Er hat noch ein Modellboot seines Sohnes im Keller und wir überlegten, wie wir den Umbau gestalten könnten.Grundlegende Iddee war mit Auslegern zu arbeiten und dann die Montage rauszuschleppen.
> 
> ...




Hallo hast du das Fahrzeug schon aus China bekommen und wieviel musstest du Zahlen (Zoll-mwst usw.)


----------



## Rutenbeiser (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Habe mein Futterboot fertig mit Fischfinder + Fernbedienung + Beleuchtung Alles zusammen für keine 100,00 €
Reichweite ca 100 Meter


----------



## Hecht69 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Haste Bilder


----------



## mapasuma (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Bilder wären cool


----------



## Rutenbeiser (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Habe Bilder Mal schauen ob ich die einfügen kann.
Kann leider Bilder nicht einfügen. Aber bei E-Bay zusehen.
Futter boot unter 50,00€


----------



## Rutenbeiser (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

Bilder einfügen kann ich leider nicht.
Aber zu sehen unter Futterboot bei E-Bay unter 50,00€


----------



## mapasuma (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: 50 Euro Futterboot*

schick mal link bitte


----------

